# Thinking of becoming a plumber apprentice



## marneypc

I have been laid off recently and looking at all my options as far as a new career. I'm 38 and have been in the blue collar workforce since I was 17. needless to say I have alot of hard miles on the odometer. I like fixing things and working with my hands and outdoors. A desk job would make me crazy but my back isn't as strong as it used to be. I'd like some honest advice. is this a bad idea seeing as I'd be the doin all the grunt work as an apprentice? is it a job filled with work that would tear up your back? I just don't want to get into something that might turn out to be a mistake. I exercise and keep my abs strong but I'm trying to be smart about this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## service guy

I'm only 31 and my back already hurts like hell from plumbing. I need to stretch more and get bakc in the gym....having a baby screwed up my fitness routine.


----------



## Bill

Being a plumber or an assistant is not all that easy. Sometimes it is, but I can tell you fromexpeience that sometimes we have to crawl under snake infested house, sometimes some people here run into bees (Not mentioning any names :whistling2 sometimes you get into spots and cant get out, sometimes I run into bare electrical wires, been shocked by galvanized pipes, and so on. But the rewards for me are high. I enjoy what I do and wont do anything else. Like some here, its in my blood. Like I was born to do it. Sometimes I feel as though I want to quit, but cant. 

So be prepaired, sometimes its good, other times it will drive you nuts.

As far as is it a good choice? Well, thats up to you.

PS, cats dont like bees!


----------



## Ron

marneypc said:


> I have been laid off recently and looking at all my options as far as a new career. I'm 38 and have been in the blue collar workforce since I was 17. needless to say I have alot of hard miles on the odometer. I like fixing things and working with my hands and outdoors. A desk job would make me crazy but my back isn't as strong as it used to be. I'd like some honest advice. is this a bad idea seeing as I'd be the doin all the grunt work as an apprentice? is it a job filled with work that would tear up your back? I just don't want to get into something that might turn out to be a mistake. I exercise and keep my abs strong but I'm trying to be smart about this. Thanks in advance.



How come your now saying your thinking about becoming a plumber apprentice, when in your last post you said your in the apprentice program?



marneypc said:


> I'm Paul. I just started an apprentice program and was hoping for some honest advice on things like what to expect as a trainee. normal jobs givin to the trainee etc. etc. and pay in the Washington State area if anyone here is from here and just the basic ins and outs of the trade. I'm 38 and i'm having to start a new career due to a layoff in my prior field. Thank you


Being a starter plumber, you will dig, drill holes, set blocks, chase parts, hammer nail plates, strap, cut pipe, anything your journeyman ask for you to do, look for digging mud in trenches.

Paul your in the State of Washington, you know what the weather is like up there, plumbing does no stop in a downpour, you have to ask yourself, can you deal with it, if you can then the rewards are great, 4 years to becoming a full plumber. It pays good, but you have to move up the ladder just like the rest of us had to.


----------



## nhmaster3015

Golly gee Bill, I guess now that you mention it, plumbing kinda sucks... I quit.:laughing:


----------



## Ron

nhmaster3015 said:


> Golly gee Bill, I guess now that you mention it, plumbing kinda sucks... I quit.:laughing:


You can't quit, your fired. :laughing:

Bill must be buzzing or something. :laughing:


----------



## marneypc

well I've applied and have taken the hands on test and have done well on all. now I wait to get my interview. So I guess im sort of in just not working yet. I just want to be 100% sure this is right for me. I've done basic plumbing with my father in law who is a general contractor and have always enjoyed the work. but it is different than the apprentice program I know.


----------



## Plumber

I wouldn't hire an old apprentice when there's young bucks to burn out....I mean hire. Try something easy like electrician or cable t.v. installer.

If I ever changed careers laughing, I'd be a hit man.


----------



## Ron

Being in the program you will not work alone, your we be supervised through your 3rd period apprentice year, when you get to 4th period you will get work alone status. Some times it can be hard work but it is not hard work everyday, ground work is the most challenging part you will partake in. Give it a try for 6 months, see what you think, and if you have no issues at that time, keep going.


----------



## marneypc

Thats exactly what I mean Plumber if I run into that kind of thing all the time I'd like to know now before I invest alot of my time and money into training only to be beat out by 20 somethings all the time due to my age.


----------



## Plumber

Ron The Plumber said:


> Bill must be buzzing or something. :laughing:


Ya think? I mean, the monkey is wearing pink....



marneypc said:


> Thats exactly what I mean Plumber if I run into that kind of thing all the time I'd like to know now before I invest alot of my time and money into training only to be beat out by 20 somethings all the time due to my age.


You will, too, and its not age discrimination. Apprenticeship is the hardest thing most people ever do in civilian life.


----------



## marneypc

Thanks Ron. I'm not the desk type or the medical staff type I'd fix cars if it paid more so plumbing is where im headed.


----------



## marneypc

hows the first year? is it mostly class or work or some of both?


----------



## Ron

marneypc said:


> Thanks Ron. I'm not the desk type or the medical staff type I'd fix cars if it paid more so plumbing is where im headed.



:thumbsup: We all wish you the best in your new career.


----------



## marneypc

I appreciate it.


----------



## ILPlumber

If you go to UA school (which I strongly recommend) don't stand back and watch. Be the first to jump in to help EVERY time. Jobs are short now. Set yourself apart from the other sheep.

Get every cert you can. Memorize your code book. Pretty close on plumb or grade is NOT good enough. Owners and foremen want dead ass balls on perfect. Never ever say "It's good enough for the girls I go with" or any other lame excuse for crappy workmanship.

That is all.


----------



## Ron

marneypc said:


> hows the first year? is it mostly class or work or some of both?



Here it is two night a week in class and you work for who ever sponsors you for hire. Full time work.


----------



## uaplumber

Face down a** up. Wide open eyes and ears. Do it right the FIRST time.
Set yourself apart with your reliability.


----------



## Marlin

Ron The Plumber said:


> Here it is two night a week in class and you work for who ever sponsors you for hire. Full time work.


Here anyone can go out with a wrench and call themselves a plumber so long as the boss has a license. Their is no such thing as a journeyman. To get your license you need to prove six years of employment, have two licensed plumbers sign off that they believe you know what you're doing, pick a test and pass it. If you want to work in the entire county you have to take and pass I believe 19 tests and hold 19 licenses.


----------



## Plumber

I may not be a hit man, after all. I think a pimp has it easier, so I'll be a pimp when I quit plumbing.


----------



## Ron

Marlin said:


> Here anyone can go out with a wrench and call themselves a plumber so long as the boss has a license. Their is no such thing as a journeyman. To get your license you need to prove six years of employment and have two licensed plumbers sign off that they believe you know what you're doing.


We live by rules here, same applies to Washington State which where the OP is from.


----------



## Marlin

Ron The Plumber said:


> We live by rules here, same applies to Washington State which where the OP is from.


We have rules. They're lousy rules but they're rules.


----------



## Plumber

Pot farming may be an option. At least plants don't talk back. Much. Pot farms would be much more mellower. er.


----------



## marneypc

great info. Thx guys.


----------



## Plumber

marneypc said:


> great info. Thx guys.


Don't mention it. Seriously.


----------



## marneypc

done.


----------



## smellslike$tome

ILPlumber said:


> If you go to UA school (which I strongly recommend) don't stand back and watch. Be the first to jump in to help EVERY time. Jobs are short now. Set yourself apart from the other sheep.
> 
> Get every cert you can. Memorize your code book. Pretty close on plumb or grade is NOT good enough. Owners and foremen want dead ass balls on perfect. Never ever say "It's good enough for the girls I go with" or any other lame excuse for crappy workmanship.
> 
> That is all.


"Looks good from my house" :furious:. I have hated this saying since the first time I ever heard it. If you work under a journeyman or master that has this attitude, do what you're told because that is your job, but don't learn their bad habits.


----------



## para1

I would skip all the plumbing training crap and get a OBOMANATION stimulous loan, start a plumbing company and hire a outta work MASTER. tHEN SIT BACK AND WATCH THE $$ ROLL IN.:thumbup:


----------



## Plumber Jim

para1 said:


> I would skip all the plumbing training crap and get a OBOMANATION stimulous loan, start a plumbing company and hire a outta work MASTER. tHEN SIT BACK AND WATCH THE $$ ROLL IN.:thumbup:


Sad thing about that is if he quits, your out of business plus you won't know whats going on.


PLumber Jim.


----------



## Jaret

Go for it. Its a ****ty job sometimes, heh. But someone has to do it.


----------



## DummerPlummer

Plumber said:


> marneypc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats exactly what I mean Plumber if I run into that kind of thing all the time I'd like to know now before I invest alot of my time and money into training only to be beat out by 20 somethings all the time due to my age.
> 
> 
> 
> You will, too, and its not age discrimination. Apprenticeship is the hardest thing most people ever do in civilian life.
Click to expand...

Really? What is it then? Because every dictionary I check says it _is _"discrimination".


----------



## Ron

DummerPlummer said:


> Really? What is it then? Because every dictionary I check says it _is _"discrimination".


How about stopping in the intro forum and give us an intro.


----------



## Plumbworker

Marlin said:


> Here anyone can go out with a wrench and call themselves a plumber so long as the boss has a license. Their is no such thing as a journeyman. To get your license you need to prove six years of employment, have two licensed plumbers sign off that they believe you know what you're doing, pick a test and pass it. If you want to work in the entire county you have to take and pass I believe 19 tests and hold 19 licenses.


This is in CA right..? You can work any where in the country as long as you complete four years in a state approved apprenticeship program 1 night a week while working full time. I'm non union but have completed a state approved program i can plumb anywhere i please....


----------



## swp5683

*I have seen helpers older than you in the workforce*

try it you might like it beats the heck out of flippin burgers . The money is a little better in the industrial side . I have worked on houses, hospitals,schools, commercial buisness,and all types of industrial plants.i have ran copper,carbon steel,stainless galvanized,titanium,zirconium,cast iron,concrete,alluminum,weld,sweat,braze,screw,mechanical you name it and if your smart you will save your back by using machinery,rigging,or extra manpower and dont try to be (mr. macho i can lift the world man)


----------



## Mr-Green

Plumbing sucks bro look into steamfitting


----------



## rjbphd

Mr-Green said:


> Plumbing sucks bro look into steamfitting


Mr Green, you sucks by not posting a full proper intro..


----------



## Mr-Green

rjbphd said:


> Mr Green, you sucks by not posting a full proper intro..


I really only registered because I came upon this post but, ill type an intro if it'll help you sleep at night.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

Mr-Green said:


> I really only registered because I came upon this post but, ill type an intro if it'll help you sleep at night.


Mr. Green the post that you refer too was made in march of 2009.

Now that more than 4 years has passed it pretty late to tell thr OP
that plumbing sucks. The only sucking about plumbing is the sucking sound a toilet makes when it's flushing correctly.
Plumbing is a good trade, I know I've been doing it for 55 plus years.


----------



## theplumbinator

2009 talk about grave digging. Who adds to a 4 year old dead post?


----------



## Mr-Green

Didn't even check the date my mistake. Hopefully the person who started the thread figured it out in time.


----------



## Mr-Green

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Mr. Green the post that you refer too was made in march of 2009.
> 
> Now that more than 4 years has passed it pretty late to tell thr OP
> that plumbing sucks. The only sucking about plumbing is the sucking sound a toilet makes when it's flushing correctly.
> Plumbing is a good trade, I know I've been doing it for 55 plus years.


And the work itself that sucks too


----------



## theplumbinator

Mr-Green said:


> And the work itself that sucks too


The work is awesome I love getting up every morning doing what I do. Every day is a new problem for me to solve. Remember we all "work" for a living, people that sit at a desk have a "job". Being a plumber you pay your dues, and hopefully your intelligent enough to build a good business and someday be the guy working with your head instead of your hands. At that point in life you can say that you "work". I correct people that tell me they are going to "work" when they really mean going to their job.


----------



## Allencat

theplumbinator said:


> The work is awesome I love getting up every morning doing what I do. Every day is a new problem for me to solve. Remember we all "work" for a living, people that sit at a desk have a "job". Being a plumber you pay your dues, and hopefully your intelligent enough to build a good business and someday be the guy working with your head instead of your hands. At that point in life you can say that you "work". I correct people that tell me they are going to "work" when they really mean going to their job.


 

adesk job is still work,u got to push papers and do computer work,i would like to be that lucky person that gets to sit in the office in cooling in tha a/c and staying clean making 20+ an hour instead of sweating in hot attics working in uncomf9rtable positions.


----------



## Mr-Green

theplumbinator said:


> The work is awesome I love getting up every morning doing what I do. Every day is a new problem for me to solve. Remember we all "work" for a living, people that sit at a desk have a "job". Being a plumber you pay your dues, and hopefully your intelligent enough to build a good business and someday be the guy working with your head instead of your hands. At that point in life you can say that you "work". I correct people that tell me they are going to "work" when they really mean going to their job.


I am sincerely happy for you, I don't think people these days find a job/ trade what have you that they are passionate about. However, I dont feel the way you do about this trade. I hate live sewer tie ins at 0500, or over night shutdowns, ground work in the rain/snow, getting up at 3am to get to work on time all in hopes that someday maybe I can score a leadership role. Especially when I see a lot of retires that look tired still working with tools waiting for retirement.


----------



## theplumbinator

Allencat said:


> adesk job is still work,u got to push papers and do computer work,i would like to be that lucky person that gets to sit in the office in cooling in tha a/c and staying clean making 20+ an hour instead of sweating in hot attics working in uncomf9rtable positions.


There is no luck involved in a desk job. If that's what you wanted in life you should have set that as a goal. Sounds like you think that being a plumber is something any idiot can do that has the ability to stand upright. Big difference between being a laborer and a plumber. To be a good plumber you also have to be "smart" and have some knowledge or formal business training to make it. With your mindset have a great life working for someone else forever sacrificing your body to make another guy money. Must be the reason you think it takes luck to land a desk job at $20 an hour. Thats piddely squat for pay. Real desk jobs pay 6 figures. People that can answer a phone and make a schedule for their boss make $20 an hour. And im sorry but you cant call it work if labor isn't involved, its just a job. Nothing wrong with making a living at a job but you have to call it what it is.


----------



## theplumbinator

Mr-Green said:


> I am sincerely happy for you, I don't think people these days find a job/ trade what have you that they are passionate about. However, I dont feel the way you do about this trade. I hate live sewer tie ins at 0500, or over night shutdowns, ground work in the rain/snow, getting up at 3am to get to work on time all in hopes that someday maybe I can score a leadership role. Especially when I see a lot of retires that look tired still working with tools waiting for retirement.


This trade is definitely not for everyone, either you love it or hate it. No shame in that. Hope you find something you enjoy doing.


----------



## James420

Allencat said:


> adesk job is still work,u got to push papers and do computer work,i would like to be that lucky person that gets to sit in the office in cooling in tha a/c and staying clean making 20+ an hour instead of sweating in hot attics working in uncomf9rtable positions.


Office job, who wants that stress? Everyone gunning for your job, backstabbing, politics in offices, look at a woman who has half her boobs out and then get in trouble, plus being in an office all day must feel like prison. 

I'd rather drink the water out of a septic tank than work in an office all day, and that ain't water.


----------



## Mr-Green

theplumbinator said:


> There is no luck involved in a desk job. If that's what you wanted in life you should have set that as a goal. Sounds like you think that being a plumber is something any idiot can do that has the ability to stand upright. Big difference between being a laborer and a plumber. To be a good plumber you also have to be "smart" and have some knowledge or formal business training to make it. With your mindset have a great life working for someone else forever sacrificing your body to make another guy money. Must be the reason you think it takes luck to land a desk job at $20 an hour. Thats piddely squat for pay. Real desk jobs pay 6 figures. People that can answer a phone and make a schedule for their boss make $20 an hour. And im sorry but you cant call it work if labor isn't involved, its just a job. Nothing wrong with making a living at a job but you have to call it what it is.




I think some where you came up with the assumption that my problem is working with my hands. It isn't. So long as it goes somewhere. I find it difficult to call this a career when the only things that change are the job name/ number. I came into this due to an interest in pipe welding only I never weld pipe. Also I never said anything about an office job I said leadership role. I also never said plumbers were ignorant or that anyone can do it. I just don't have an interest in toilets bath tubs sinks other than using them.


----------



## theplumbinator

Mr-Green said:


> I think some where you came up with the assumption that my problem is working with my hands. It isn't. So long as it goes somewhere. I find it difficult to call this a career when the only things that change are the job name/ number. I came into this due to an interest in pipe welding only I never weld pipe. Also I never said anything about an office job I said leadership role. I also never said plumbers were ignorant or that anyone can do it. I just don't have an interest in toilets bath tubs sinks other than using them.


I wasn't addressing you. That was for Allencat. I think I quoted him in that post. BTW welding is a great trade I wish I was certified.


----------



## gardon

The best thing about plumbing, is to work hard all day to make sure you get it done, back up, and running. Then check and make sure no one is around or looking, and stand back and admire what you made. For me this is the greatest motivation! Then go home to family, eat, laugh, watch tv. Then off to the next one, in the morning, new unknown problem, but know that you can fix it! figure out whats needed, then at end stare for a min at the finished product again (smile) and repeat in the morning! Nothing better then helping people, building things! and making money doing it! (im not built to look out a office window wishing what i could have done)


----------



## Mr-Green

I kinda get the feeling you guys do a different kind of plumbing than I do. Are you guys mainly residential or something?


----------



## theplumbinator

Here is a great way to figure out if you will enjoy this trade before entering it. 

One: when you were a kid did you play with Lego's, tinker toys, erector sets, capsela, Lincoln logs, or heath kits, and love them more than any other toys you had?

Two: were you always the dirty kid playing in mud, dirt, & sandbox?

Third: when you learned how to use a screwdriver at a young age did you take everything apart that had screws to find out how what was inside worked?

Forth: do you love water? Swimming, running into, diving in, staying in till you shiver and lips turned blue? And the only reason at that point you got out was your mom or dad forced you to? 

If the answer to those questions are all no then good chance you wont enjoy being a plumber later in life.


----------



## theplumbinator

Mr-Green said:


> I kinda get the feeling you guys do a different kind of plumbing than I do. Are you guys mainly residential or something?


I did union commercial, industrial for a while both A book and B book jobs. Now on my own, mostly smaller commercial & mainly residential jobs. New construction, renovation, and service. Plumbing, heating, hydronic or scorched air, and AC service, & installation.


----------



## gardon

Thats so funny! My dad was a plumber also, and was in business. So The garage as a kid was filled with tools and parts. He was at work and i would go out and take everything apart (Power tools etc..) he would go looking for something, and find it apart, and would beat the s##t out of me. Always while he was yelling, i proclaimed, i wanted to see how it worked. LOL! makes me feel better i wasn't the only kid in trouble for that!


----------



## theplumbinator

Yeah I took every door knob off and locking mechanisms apart in the house one day while my mom took a nap. Also took a brand new fishing reel apart my father left on the kitchen table he hadent gotten the chance to use yet, lost every gear,spring, and screw. I still feel the sore a$$ from that one thirty years later.


----------



## Mr-Green

theplumbinator said:


> Here is a great way to figure out if you will enjoy this trade before entering it.
> 
> One: when you were a kid did you play with Lego's, tinker toys, erector sets, capsela, Lincoln logs, or heath kits, and love them more than any other toys you had?
> 
> Two: were you always the dirty kid playing in mud, dirt, & sandbox?
> 
> Third: when you learned how to use a screwdriver at a young age did you take everything apart that had screws to find out how what was inside worked?
> 
> Forth: do you love water? Swimming, running into, diving in, staying in till you shiver and lips turned blue? And the only reason at that point you got out was your mom or dad forced you to?
> 
> If the answer to those questions are all no then good chance you wont enjoy being a plumber later in life.


I took everything apart and rebuilt it, loved playing in the mud, seeing how things work, took every shop class I could, worked on cars from age 14, love water not just the pool I also surf, snorkel, spear fish, and scuba dive.


----------



## gardon

My dad's line was (sh#t can this!!!!)


----------



## Mr-Green

theplumbinator said:


> I did union commercial, industrial for a while both A book and B book jobs. Now on my own, mostly smaller commercial & mainly residential jobs. New construction, renovation, and service. Plumbing, heating, hydronic or scorched air, and AC service, & installation.


Do you prefer residential or commercial?


----------



## theplumbinator

Commercial by far, no dealing with pickey home owners. Not as much bs over price of job either. Just go in do work and get paid. Getting paid is usually easier also. But money is money I will do either without too much complaint.


----------



## Mr-Green

theplumbinator said:


> Commercial by far, no dealing with pickey home owners. Not as much bs over price of job either. Just go in do work and get paid. Getting paid is usually easier also. But money is money I will do either without too much complaint.


I can understand that. Mostly just curious


----------



## theplumbinator

No sweat im never shy about giving my opinion. Possibly one of my strong points, or could be a weakness? Depends on how you look at it I guess.


----------



## Mr-Green

theplumbinator said:


> No sweat im never shy about giving my opinion. Possibly one of my strong points, or could be a weakness? Depends on how you look at it I guess.


I see your a Yankees fan. I like your style


----------



## theplumbinator

Yeah buddy!

Yankees
NY Giants
Devils

Im from Jersey we have to route for NY teams, here they dont give us our own lol. Jets and Giant's play here anyway. and whom ever is a Mets fan just winds up dissapointed every season, as well as the islanders. But they made the play offs this year and the Devils didn't so they have that going for them.


----------



## Mr-Green

theplumbinator said:


> Yeah buddy!
> 
> Yankees
> NY Giants
> Devils
> 
> Im from Jersey we have to route for NY teams, here they dont give us our own lol. Jets and Giant's play here anyway. and whom ever is a Mets fan just winds up dissapointed every season, as well as the islanders. But they made the play offs this year and the Devils didn't so they have that going for them.


we might not agree on plumbing but we definetly have some things in common :laughing:
What part of Jersey you from? I was born and raised in Newark and Kearny


----------



## theplumbinator

I grew up in Clifton & Wayne. Now im on the border of Morris/Sussex county Lake Hopatcong. Out here in the stix away from the animals lol.


----------



## Mr-Green

theplumbinator said:


> I grew up in Clifton & Wayne. Now im on the border of Morris/Sussex county Lake Hopatcong. Out here in the stix away from the animals lol.


Im living in Maryland now. I don't miss Newark but I would of loved to of raised my kids in Jersey. I feel like we just grow up different.
:thumbsup:


----------



## theplumbinator

I agree there aren't many people in other parts of the country quite like New Jerseyins. Definitely a breed of our own here. Coincidently I do not miss working in Newark every day either lol. Or fighting 280 traffic home. Maryland is nice most of it that ive seen (with the exception of Baltimore) looks like beautiful farmland. And most everyone I met locally were nice people. I go down to OC every August for Jeep week. Your kids are probably better off there bro. Doesn't really matter where you raise them as long as you and your wife do a good job they should turn out ok.


----------



## sjaquay

Plumber said:


> I wouldn't hire an old apprentice when there's young bucks to burn out....I mean hire. Try something easy like electrician or cable t.v. installer.
> 
> If I ever changed careers laughing, I'd be a hit man.


where do i sign up to become an apprentice hitman??

being a service plumber isnt as hard on your body as a new const plumber. if you like to fix things, maybe thats the road your should go down. personally i think you either love service or new constr, i know quite a few plumbers in both and the service guys hate new constr and vice versa. for me, i would never do new constr again, i love going from place to place and fixing things, cant stand going to one place for a long period of time and doing new constr, i would quit this field before i do new constr. service is always something different, but it has its down falls, we meet more nut jobs and go to more filthy nasty places, but i wouldnt do anything else.


----------



## MDPlumber1977

Mr-Green said:


> Im living in Maryland now. I don't miss Newark but I would of loved to of raised my kids in Jersey. I feel like we just grow up different.
> :thumbsup:



What part of MD are you in??


----------



## Mr-Green

MDPlumber1977 said:


> What part of MD are you in??


Parole


----------



## Mr-Green

MDPlumber1977 said:


> What part of MD are you in??


Annapolis


----------



## RW Plumbing

theplumbinator said:


> Commercial by far, no dealing with pickey home owners. Not as much bs over price of job either. Just go in do work and get paid. Getting paid is usually easier also. But money is money I will do either without too much complaint.


Dealing with homeowners is the best part of the job. They are mostly very appreciative, and makes your job rewarding.


----------



## theplumbinator

RW Plumbing said:


> Dealing with homeowners is the best part of the job. They are mostly very appreciative, and makes your job rewarding.


Most of mine are great people that im glad I get the opportunity to meet and work for. And some just plain suck. Its a mixed bag. One thing to me that makes them a good customer no matter their quirks, is if they pay...


----------



## andy86

we meet more nut jobs and go to more filthy nasty places



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Tommy plumber

Mr-Green said:


> Im living in Maryland now. I don't miss Newark but I would of loved to of raised my kids in Jersey.* I feel like we just grow up different.*
> :thumbsup:


 





\


Yeah with all the toxic swamps and smokestacks.....:laughing:

I used to go to the Meadowlands to see NY Cosmo soccer games as a kid, supposedly there was a mercury dump buried under Giants stadium and that was why ex-Giants were getting cancer. Don't know, just what I heard.


----------



## theplumbinator

Tommy plumber said:


> \
> 
> Yeah with all the toxic swamps and smokestacks.....:laughing:
> 
> I used to go to the Meadowlands to see NY Cosmo soccer games as a kid, supposedly there was a mercury dump buried under Giants stadium and that was why ex-Giants were getting cancer. Don't know, just what I heard.


They have done a pretty good job of hiding that stuff now a days all over the state. but I would bet lunch its still there. Maybe thats why they built a new stadium? Right next to where the old one was so dont think that would change much. most of the smoke stacks are coming down one by one, no one manufactures anything in this country any more many of them are attached to abandon buildings these days. Wonder if the mercury dissolved Jimmy Hoffas body under the old stadium & thats why they never found him? :laughing: the cosmos? Wasn't that the team Palae played for? Before my time I believe. That or I was still drinking mommy's milk...


----------



## Mr-Green

theplumbinator said:


> They have done a pretty good job of hiding that stuff now a days all over the state. but I would bet lunch its still there. Maybe thats why they built a new stadium? Right next to where the old one was so dont think that would change much. most of the smoke stacks are coming down one by one, no one manufactures anything in this country any more many of them are attached to abandon buildings these days. Wonder if the mercury dissolved Jimmy Hoffas body under the old stadium & thats why they never found him? :laughing: the cosmos? Wasn't that the team Palae played for? Before my time I believe. That or I was still drinking mommy's milk...


I took a great picture of the DC parking enforcement Honda this morning lol


----------



## theplumbinator

Atleast they have cars there. I see the meter maids running around in these pathetic golf cart looking things around here.


----------



## Mr-Green

theplumbinator said:


> Atleast they have cars there. I see the meter maids running around in these pathetic golf cart looking things around here.


I know I was making a reference to things not being made in America anymore. Maybe it's just me but shouldn't a city vehicle, especially in our nations Capitol, be American made?


----------

